# The largest links list to Home Engineering Sites.



## Lockstocknbarrel (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all,
I enjoy this site and many others that I have visited over the years and I believe it is time to share links to some of the best Model and Home Engineering Sites in the World.
These are in no particular order.
SOME SITE YOU WILL HAVE TO JOIN THE SITES TO GET THE FULL BENEFIT.
The object is to Share links to other like minded home Engineering Sites so on that basis please add more links.

Kindest Regards
Beagles.

It took some hours to research............:wall:

http://madmodder.net
http://www.homews.co.uk
http://www.metallmodellbau.de
http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/index.html
http://www.hobbymachinist.com
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net
http://www.model-engineer.co.uk
http://www.micro-machine-shop.com
http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCHomeMachineShops.html
http://www.duncanamps.com/metal/info/site_map.php
http://home.earthlink.net/~lhartswick/
http://www.thebloughs.net/index.php
http://home.comcast.net/~cburg/index.html
http://www.eccentricengineering.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=17
http://www.astronomiainumbria.org/a...ca/easyweb.easynet.co.uk/_chrish/homepge2.htm
http://www.engineerstoolroom.co.uk
http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/hstpages.html
http://www.lautard.com
http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com
http://www.homemetalshopclub.org
http://foro.metalaficion.com/index.php
http://www.metalwebnews.com
http://www.machinistblog.com
www.davehylands.com/Machinist/
http://www.practicalmachinist.com
http://www.jerryclement.ca
http://www.quarterscalemerlin.com
http://bambam.gmu.edu/shop/index.html
http://members.optushome.com.au/terrybrown
http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk
http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist
http://www.sherline.com
http://www.toolsandmods.com
http://www.5bears.com/index.htm
http://applescottysscrapbook.blogspot.co.nz
http://www.davehylands.com/index.html
http://www.homepages.mcb.net/howe/index.htm
http://www.aa9dy.com/Machining/hobbyMachining.html
http://www.strappe.com/hsm.html
http://homepage3.nifty.com/amigos/index-e.html
http://vts.bc.ca/metalshop
http://swarfrat.com/Projects.htm
http://rick.sparber.org
http://thehobbyistmachineshop.com/cms/
http://tinyworkshop.org
http://www.thetoolanddieguy.com
http://warhammer.mcc.virginia.edu/ty/7x10/
http://www.workshopshed.com
http://www.home-machine-shop.com/projects/projects-neds-projects.htm
http://bbssystem.com
http://www.homemadetools.net
http://www.mini-lathe.com
http://www.mikes-models.com
http://www.bobunitt.me.uk/index.htm
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/Default.aspx?Page=CreatingDecals&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_P...jLTkxZjEtN2RmMjIwMzQ3ODIz/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1
http://www.machinistblog.com
http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html
http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Vernier_scale.html
http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/bender.html
http://www.bedair.org/9x20camlock/9x20project.html
http://www.tomstoolstore.com/servlet/StoreFront
http://neme-s.org/index.htm
http://www.mcmaster.com
http://www.sciencemadesimple.net/length.php
http://unimat.homestead.com/index.htm


----------



## chipswarf (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks, Beagles! The Vintage Machinery site was new to me (though I had the OWWM cousin) and that decal article is brilliant.

Mark


----------



## Niceonetidy (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey,

You missed my site, ha, ha


----------



## Dr Jo (Feb 13, 2013)

You missed the companion to Madmodder:

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/

Jo


----------



## alihureiby (Feb 13, 2013)

stirlingengineforum.com 
ridders.nu


----------



## chipswarf (Feb 13, 2013)

A shout out for David Haythornthwaite's site, specializing in the Myford Super 7. 

http://www.haythornthwaite.com/Engineering.htm

Mark


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Feb 13, 2013)

*Thank you Guys,
I was beginning to wonder if anybody was going to add to the list or even say thank you.*
Man it took some time to put together, I have not omitted any sites but I was mindful of also not upsetting the apple cart and offending. 
Please add sites that I may not know about this is the reason for the post.
Enjoy my friends.
Beagles.


----------



## lennardhme (Feb 13, 2013)

Most helpful - thanks.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you--I will have to remember this post.---Brian


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks so much Beagles !! I've seen a number of these before, and now I've got plenty more to check out !!

Mike


----------



## MarioM (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you very much Beagles.

Mario


----------



## bhowden (Feb 16, 2013)

Any chance of this one being made a sticky?

Brian


----------



## miglincit (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the list.
And an additional german site:

http://www.cncecke.de

Thomas


----------



## Hopper (Feb 20, 2013)

That is fantastic. Thanks much. There is another day gone just having a "quick" look at them all.


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Feb 25, 2013)

Just found this site very professional.
http://www.toolsandmods.com

P.S. don't be shy please add a site I have time on my hands.................

Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 25, 2013)

I missed the original post, just found it today.  Thanks for your efforts Beagles.  They are appreciated

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## va4ngo (Feb 27, 2013)

Well done, I have already checked some.


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Mar 11, 2013)

Just another 10 to keep you awake in the wee small hours


http://www.bedroom-workshop.com/index.htm
http://www.home-machine-shop.com/main.htm
http://www.cartertools.com
http://www.stellar-international.com/lathe.html#main
http://shdesigns.org/Craftsman-12x36/index.shtml
http://start-model-engineering.co.uk
http://www.stationroadsteam.com
jjjtrain.kanabco.com/vms/library.html
http://www.varmintal.com/alath.htm
http://www.steamworkshop.com

Enjoy.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## KenHMT (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Ken from HomemadeTools.net here.  Thanks for the mention (in the long list of neat sites at the top of this thread)!  We appreciate the creativity and ingenuity found everywhere builders of homemade tools congregate.

If there's anything you'd like to see featured on our site, just say the word.

Ken


----------

